# Sunday Special - "Oh, Canada"



## luckytrim (May 26, 2019)

Sunday Special - "Oh, Canada"

1. What alcoholic beverage do Canadians usually  prefer?
2. What's the biggest bay in Canada?
3. The Golden Horseshoe extends around the western end of Lake  Ontario;  Why 
is it called the Golden Horseshoe?
4. What is the largest metropolitan area in B.C.?
5. In which city would I find Stanley Park ?
6. What is P.E.I.'s main industry?
  a. - forestry
  b. - agriculture
  c. - Tourism
  d. - Fisheries
7. Niagara Falls is probably the most famous of all Canadian  attractions.
The falls rise 167 feet high and 2600 feet wide. There is  something however,
that is visible in the water several hundred yards before the  actual
waterfalls. What is it?
8. Which city is home to the International Film Festival, the  largest public
film festival in the world?
9. Every July Calgary hosts "The Greatest Outdoor Show On  Earth," otherwise
known as the...
10. English is one of the official languages of Canada. What  is the other?
11. This province, home to Niagara Falls, the CN Tower, the  SkyDome and the
world's longest parking lot, which is what Gardiner Expressway  becomes every
day during rush hour.
12. Name the province located somewhere between Washington and  Alaska.
Where its main industries are forestry, whale watching, and  tourism, and its
main hobbies are anti-forestry, anti-whaling and  anti-tourism.
Your answer:
13. The island which contains the capital of BC is named after  which
explorer?
14. What was the city's name before being called  Toronto?
15. Canada has ___ provinces and ___ territories?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.    Beer
2.    Hudson Bay
3.    The area is shaped like a horseshoe.
4.    Vancouver
5.    Vancouver
6.    – b
7.    The Niagara Scow  (Accepted; Barge or scow)
8.    Toronto
9.    Stampede
10.     French
11.     Ontario
12.     British Columbia
13.     George Vancouver
14.     York
15.     10 and 3


----------

